# Alternator for ‘86 B7200 4wd



## DadsBota (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi,

Is it acceptable to use an aftermarket alternator for a 1986 Kubota B7200. I am pricing them out around $50-$70. How difficult is this to do? Any reason I can’t do an after market alternator? *only reason I am thinking it’s the alternator is because when I was driving it - it lost power and when I put it on the charger it noted the to check the alternator.

thank you in advance


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I was under the impression that the B's all came with a dynamo, not an alternator.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning DadsBota, welcome to the forum.

Your tractor has a dynamo and a regulator. What I have found in my old G1900 Kubota is wiring and connector problems. I would check all electrical connectors in the charging circuit for burned out or corroded terminals internally. Start with the connectors for the dynamo.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Dynamo's are forever in reality. Output is limited but it's a small unit to begin with. The dynamo will be behind the the fan blade if I remember correctly. Very similar to what a lawnmower engine uses. Permanent magnets revolving around a set of copper windings. Very simple.


----------



## DadsBota (Nov 2, 2021)

DadsBota said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it acceptable to use an aftermarket alternator for a 1986 Kubota B7200. I am pricing them out around $50-$70. How difficult is this to do? Any reason I can’t do an after market alternator? *only reason I am thinking it’s the alternator is because when I was driving it - it lost power and when I put it on the charger it noted the to check the alternator.
> 
> thank you in advance





DadsBota said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it acceptable to use an aftermarket alternator for a 1986 Kubota B7200. I am pricing them out around $50-$70. How difficult is this to do? Any reason I can’t do an after market alternator? *only reason I am thinking it’s the alternator is because when I was driving it - it lost power and when I put it on the charger it noted the to check the alternator.
> 
> thank you in advance



UPDATE on DadsBota -

The dynamo was behind the blade as suggested. The fan belt wasn't tight and so we expected that it wasn't charting the battery. Got the (Rounded - grrrrr- bolt) off and was able to add some tension to the belt. Bota has always had sort of a deep "chug chug chug" sound. She sounded much smoother. I was able to move the throttle up and down and she reacted well. The "charge" light that looks like a lightning bolt stayed on. I moved her forward and backwards and she wouldn't accelerate. She was super slow. 

Does that sound like an electrical malfunction? I know I need to get her hydraulic fluid flushed and filled. I am sure I have lost plenty changing hoses (getting better at it)... and I don't know how long ago it was done.

Thanks!

Jen and Dad's Bota


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not sure why you want to replace the dynamo anyway. Nothing to wear out except maybe the bearing and that is replaceable. The dynamo might not put out a lot of amperage but they last forever.


----------



## DadsBota (Nov 2, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not sure why you want to replace the dynamo anyway. Nothing to wear out except maybe the bearing and that is replaceable. The dynamo might not put out a lot of amperage but they last forever.
> 
> hi,
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## DadsBota (Nov 2, 2021)

*I will look into the bearing ☺
[/QUOTE]


----------

